# Installing window in stone wall



## nina09 (Aug 24, 2009)

I am bringing a 17?? stone house back to life. the walls are entirly made of stone and are .8 meters thick at some points. How would I proceed with installing a window, without risking of bringing down the wall.
regards.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Nina, You get the prize for most challenging DIY Project, especially for a wall 32" thick. I doubt any DIY'r at least in the US has taken on a solo job job like that.
.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

i have done it in a block wall but not stone so I dont know if it is the same


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I would think you need to install a nailer frame around the opening. Use tapcon. Drilling in stone is a bit tougher than block, but can be done with a good hammer drill and a sharp bit.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

Can you put a photo of the stonework on? It'a a job that can be done, but I would need to see the type and bonding of the stonework.


----------



## Bronx (Apr 11, 2008)

*Sleeve Anchors*

Concrete fastener companies will not have testing or any holding values for stone because all stone is different. I use sleeve anchors that are designed for brick and block when I need to fasten something to anything that is not solid concrete. There is alot of info on the sleeve anchor on http://www.sleeve-type-anchor.com/ The Tapcon may work but I have had experiences where old stone would crumble when I tried to use the tapcon screw.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

*not a DIY project?*

I consider myself a fearless DIYer but I think that is a job for a skilled pro. 32" stone has tremendous weight. You could be killed if you make a mistake. You will need a lintel over the window which if stone would also be very heavy and need equipment to place. Last year a group of volunteers including myself built an outside toilet for an 1813 stone building. At first we thought we needed handicapped access from inside the building and we were going to have the opening cut by a professional contractor. Later we learned because it is an historical building we could get a waiver and use an outside door.
Can you post pictures? It would be interesting to see.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

that's a GREAT looking crapper :laughing:


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

And it's only a one holer


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Trying to meet code with the gutter? But no downspout?
Be safe, G


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

*have faith*

It's around the corner.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Gutters are code ?? :huh:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Very tricky, fooled me! I figured it was a City's Historic Building (Commercial), they would be required to use gutters as they have on the main building attached the the cute little one-at-a-time house. In residential, gutters are only required "If soils are expansive or collapsible, roof drainage must discharge minimum 5' from footing or to approved drain system...IRC 801.3 (or you could build 5' roof overhangs, lol).
Be safe, G


----------

